# Tesla Model 3 sudden acceleration event in Texas



## Texas_Turtle (7 mo ago)

I am reporting a sudden acceleration event that happened with my 2019 Model 3 in Houston Texas. I was parked in a parking lot with the car in park and doors opened while my wife was getting down. Suddenly the car accelerated and I had to hit the brakes to stop the car after it zoomed at least 100 feet ahead. There were no cars ahead so I did not hit anything or anyone but the tire hurt my wife when the car moved forward.
I am still trying to piece together as to how the car suddenly accelerated while in the park and with doors open. I have been driving for more than 30 years and something like this has never happened so I doubt it is a user error. 

I tried to obtain the data logs on the car logging through my account onTesla website, however, Tesla says it cannot provide data logs citing privacy concerns. I made an appointment with the local service center but they also canceled the appointment and said they cannot provide the data. 

From what I have understood, Tesla has been subject to lawsuits for sudden acceleration but prevailed with the NHTSA ruling in favor of Tesla. 
I am looking for advice as to (1) how to get the data logs that can show what exactly happened - car error or user action error and (2) if it was car/system error, are there any active lawsuits I can join? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

You will probably have to file a lawsuit just to get The Tesla to provide the logs. Alternately you might find a local shop that has the equipment to access logs.

NOTE: I do not know how long or how many miles the log events are stored for.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Before you spend a lot of money on trying to prove that it was the car's fault, realize that essentially EVERY report of unintended acceleration in any vehicle was found out to be the driver's fault. 

The last Tesla that I remember was the same. Tesla was easily able to show that the car won't do it. 

Get into an open parking lot, put it in park and slam your foot on the accelerator. It won't move. You have to put your foot on the brake before it will shift out of park.


----------



## Resist (Oct 17, 2021)

I agree with Ed on this one. This reminds me of the acceleration Prius claim years ago, which caused an unnecessary recall of trimming off the gas peddle because apparently drivers couldn't use common sense and not double up the floor mats. But, there are so many safeguards built into a Tesla that what the OP is claiming just can't happen on its own.

Plus, all he had to do was have a service center look over his car and check the logs, of course they won't give him the logs but they tell him why the car accelerated. So yes they would cancel his appointment because he just wanted the logs.

I'm calling shenanigans on his story. He doubts it couldn't be driver error because he's been driving for more than 30 years. That does not validate anything because those 30+ years wasn't driving a Tesla.


----------

